# renseignements



## nathoune (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Avant d'acheter ipad2 j'aurais quelques petites questions à vous poser :
- peut-on transférer des photos ou films d'un mcBook à un iPad ? 
- si oui comment ?
- peut-on brancher un appareil photo dessus ?
- y a-t-il un port USB ?

Merci beaucoup, bonne fin de journée,


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2011)

Http://www.Apple.com/fr


Pas compliqué du tout...


----------



## nathoune (27 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Http://www.Apple.com/fr
> 
> 
> Pas compliqué du tout...



Oui je suis allée sur le site d'apple mais je ne vois pas comment branché un appareil photo par exemple ...
Je ne suis pas très douée, je le reconnais ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2011)

Alors:

Pour brancher un appareil photo, il te faut le kit de connexion d'appareil photo a 30 euros

Pour le film du MacBook, aucun soucis avec iTune. I faudra convertir le fichier au bon format si tu n'a pas vlc. Avec vlc, aucun soucis, pas besoin de conversion.

Et non, il n'y a pas de port USB...

Voila! Si tu as d'autres questions...


----------



## nathoune (27 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Alors:
> 
> Pour brancher un appareil photo, il te faut le kit de connexion d'appareil photo a 30 euros
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup !
Et pour transférer les photos du macBook à iPad ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2011)

Tout passe par iTune, photo musiques vidéos... Une synchro comme avec l'iPhone...


----------



## nathoune (27 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tout passe par iTune, photo musiques vidéos... Une synchro comme avec l'iPhone...



ok j'ai tout compris, merci beaucoup et bonne fin de journée !


----------

